# Non-Whites Overnight



## libraryhead (Aug 27, 2004)

Hi, everyone. I'm new to this forum and looking for suggestions. My husband and I are both experienced hikers, but novice backpackers. We have a 4-1/2-month-old Samoyed puppy who already has climbed a couple mountains (Greylock and Wachusett) . I'm trying to plan a last-minute overnight backpack or base camp hike for this weekend. The criteria are:
* not more than 3-4 hours' drive from Concord, MA
* not in the Whites (thunderstorms predicted)
* mostly tree-covered (our Sammy can't take hours of direct sun and it's supposed to be hot -- so the Cape is out this time, alas)
* challenging but not brutal

Is there anything left? Looks like thunderstorms in Southern Vermont and the Berkshires, too, alas.


----------



## MichaelJ (Aug 27, 2004)

Well, *I'll* be in the Northern Presies anyway.


My favorite novice backpack destination is the shelter at Flat Mountain Pond. From the Bennett Street parking area it's a beautiful 5-mile walk along the old railroad grade through birch forest, with plenty of shade (though not too dark). This trail is also used by mountain bikers, so your dog should have no problems at all. The shelter is in great shape, has a decent privy, a large fire ring, a fine water source (filter, of course) and plenty of space on a grassy lawn for tents.

This gives you the ability to sleep in your tents off on the side, while having the more comfortable shelter to hang out in, cook, etc. if the rain comes. Sammy can go for a swim (note that there are leaches in FMP so be careful if you decide to follow). Moose swim in the pond in the early morning.

If you want a bit of a challenge, follow the Bennett Street Trail up. It's an attractive route that follows the brook and makes for interesting footing and trail finding in spots.

It's definitely not a "challenging" trip by any means, but could be a fun way to get out to a fine destination regardless of the weather. It's technically the Whites but it's south of the Sandwich Range so think of it as the Lakes Region. I have online a chronicle of my last trip there, with pictures.


----------



## pedxing (Aug 27, 2004)

For some ideas for Western Mass, check out:

http://www.mass.gov/dem/recreate/campwild.htm


----------



## Mike P. (Aug 27, 2004)

Can you get to Manchester, VT area in that time?  Baker Peak or Stratton have trips which can be done overnight with a shelter & with views.

Taconic area in MA/CT/NY border or even the AT near where it crosses I-90.

Do they allow overnights in Mt. Grace State Park or Pack Monadnock?  Holyoke Range along the M&M trail is a thought too.


----------



## pedxing (Aug 27, 2004)

I don't know if they allow camping in Miller State Park (where Pack Monadnockl is), but I have seen lots of tents around the North Pack peak.

Monadnock also has a camp ground with both reserved and first come first served sites.


----------

